# Plastic Surgery



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Has anyone here had any plastic surgery? If so what have you had done?
I'm going to get an arm lift and thigh lift soon. 
Please dont say anything bad about plastic surgery here. Unless you've personally had a bad experience with a procedure you had done on yourself.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I haven't had anything done, but I would like to get my saddlebags removed. I'm scared about them botching it and making it look worse. :|


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not afraid to admit that I had surgery 6 months ago to remove my man boobs! All together it cost me nearly £5000 but i dont regret it all as before the surgery it was bugging me all day every day, now i dont think about it at all and i'm extremely happy with the results!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Shauna, at 26 why do you feel you need this surgery? You are awfully young to require that kind of surgery.

If its really what you want go for it though. I am not trying to discourage you or say anything bad. If plastic surgery can make someone feel better and they can afford it, more power to them.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> Shauna, at 26 why do you feel you need this surgery? You are awfully young to require that kind of surgery.
> 
> If its really what you want go for it though. I am not trying to discourage you or say anything bad. If plastic surgery can make someone feel better and they can afford it, more power to them.


Sorry but that's not necessarily true. When you're young, it's easier for the mind and body to adapt to the changes, especially changes that improve self esteem and overall body image, which is a good thing. Skin elasticity is very good while under 30 and results are usually excellent.

BTW, a 26 yr old is very mature and definitely can make informed decisions regarding surgery or their own body,to say otherwise is patronizing.

16/17 yr olds drive cars, (which can be lethal weapons) making life and death decisons every day. And because of inexperience, under influence of drugs or alcohol (frequent at 16-22 age group), weather conditions that are further hindered by inexperience, tragedy results in many deaths and horrific injuries. 
Many die needlessly or have been responsible for deaths of others.

And how many people deter young people from driving? Not many. If anything ,parents and friends encourage teenagers to obtain thier driver's license as soon as possible.

Shauna, good luck with the surgery. You're going to look fantastic and I wish your recovery to be speedy. 
There's lots of advice available on internet or from your surgeon's past patients who've had this kind of surgery, hopefully they will alleviate any concerns you may have.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks 



D11 said:


> Sorry but that's not necessarily true. When you're young, it's easier for the mind and body to adapt to the changes, especially changes that improve self esteem and overall body image, which is a good thing. Skin elasticity is very good while under 30 and results are usually excellent.
> 
> BTW, a 26 yr old is very mature and definitely can make informed decisions regarding surgery or their own body,to say otherwise is patronizing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

WineKitty said:


> Shauna, at 26 why do you feel you need this surgery? You are awfully young to require that kind of surgery.
> 
> If its really what you want go for it though. I am not trying to discourage you or say anything bad. If plastic surgery can make someone feel better and they can afford it, more power to them.


I'm not too young for plastic surgery. I'm sure there are 18 year olds who've had these procedures done. 
People who have been skinny all their lives dont understand but when you're fat and lose a lot of weight suddenly(I did) you get extreme flab that won't go away no matter how much you exercise and/or starve yourself. And it got even worse after having a baby. 
I want to look good while I'm still fairly young. Why would I wait till I'm 50 or 60? I'm gonna be more concerned with botoxing my face then.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nemesis1 said:


> I'm not afraid to admit that I had surgery 6 months ago to remove my man boobs! All together it cost me nearly £5000 but i dont regret it all as before the surgery it was bugging me all day every day, now i dont think about it at all and i'm extremely happy with the results!


I actually had breast implants when I was 19. I dont regret it either. I was as flat as a man.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

lonelygirl88 said:


> i have had plastic surgery before...(i'd prefer not to say what i had done)
> but i will say this...i went through alot of emotional issues/depression after surgery. be ready for recovery! it is a sloww process and takes time to see changes. meds did help though


Thanks! I actually had a procedure done which I mentioned earlier. It was all worth it to me. I never had the depression with Mine though- ive always been depressed anyway. But felt better about myself after.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

good luck i hope it all goes fine and you are happy with the results

tim x


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

timmytim7 said:


> good luck i hope it all goes fine and you are happy with the results
> 
> tim x


Thank you


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

D11 said:


> Sorry but that's not necessarily true. When you're young, it's easier for the mind and body to adapt to the changes, especially changes that improve self esteem and overall body image, which is a good thing. Skin elasticity is very good while under 30 and results are usually excellent.
> 
> BTW, a 26 yr old is very mature and definitely can make informed decisions regarding surgery or their own body,to say otherwise is patronizing.
> 
> ...


It would seem you didnt really read my post. 26 is a bit young to have surgery of that nature but I also told her if she really wants to do it, then go for it. Your rant was really unnecessary and unwarranted.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I'm not too young for plastic surgery. I'm sure there are 18 year olds who've had these procedures done.
> People who have been skinny all their lives dont understand but when you're fat and lose a lot of weight suddenly(I did) you get extreme flab that won't go away no matter how much you exercise and/or starve yourself. And it got even worse after having a baby.
> I want to look good while I'm still fairly young. Why would I wait till I'm 50 or 60? I'm gonna be more concerned with botoxing my face then.


I didnt mean you are too young for it surgery. I didnt realize you had a substantial weight loss at some point. As I also said, if it is what you really want to do, you should do it.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> It would seem you didnt really read my post. *26 is a bit young to have surgery of that nature but I also told her if she really wants to do it, then go for it.* Your rant was really unnecessary and unwarranted.


Sorry, but no one is asking your permission.

I don't know if you realize how condescending that sounds. You are still doing it. :blank



> *I didnt mean you are too young for it surgery. *I didnt realize you had a substantial weight loss at some point. *As I also said, if it is what you really want to do, you should do it.*


You said she was too young.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I had my consultation Friday, I'm actually getting liposuction. That's what the surgeon recommends instead of lifts.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck Shauna! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

When I think of plastic surgery, I think that it is a last resort and that nothing else could attain the same results. 

If it is lipo, I'd be curious if you tried working out with a professional trainer first. If it was extra skin, I get why you'd want that done. 

If often wondered what happens to all the extra skin that plastic surgeons cut off. Seems a waste to throw out. Why couldn't we collect it all, make a leather coat or shoes out of it. 

I guess if it makes you feel better, do it.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I've never gotten anything done, but I'd consider getting a facelift in my 40's or 50's if I needed it and I could afford it. I agree with the above poster about cosmetic surgery being a last resort type of thing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I say if you want it and it'll help you feel better about yourself, go for it. It's your body to do with as you wish.

when i can afford it, I'm getting a glycolic peel, a non surgical facelift, thread vein removal (veins from spending 9 years standing in the cold and wind waiting for buses). and when I'm around 55, a major facelift.

I plan to grow old as disgracefully as possible.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Has anyone here had any plastic surgery? If so what have you had done?
> .


I am thinking of getting a rhinoplasty for a deviated nose. Most people tell me my face looks symmetrical but I think the deviation is fairly obvious. (attached a picture - will remove soon).
My other option is a septoplasty which is non-cosmetic procedure that won't correct the deviation but allows easier breathing.

I think it's perfectly ok to have plastic surgery done as long as you consider the risks. Plastic surgeons do very, very well in this country with no shortage of clients. This is evidence to me that the idea of plastic surgery is widely accepted here. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks everybody. My surgery is scheduled for the 16th.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I had my consultation Friday, I'm actually getting liposuction. That's what the surgeon recommends instead of lifts.


I have never been one for plastic surgery, but if I really wanted to have anything done, this would be it. After running 26 miles a week, and taking Paxil, I have 4 1/2 tires. It's not real bad, but I could have a pound or two sucked out.

Other than that, no surgery - except a deviated septum (my nose). That is a genetic thing I got from my dad (miss him!). My brother has it, too. Ironically, I am the only one out of the three who has never had his nose broken. :stu

Even though I am for natural beauty, I would think the procedure wouldn't be so bad if there wasn't too much work.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah I'm hoping the liposuction does make me look good. since my main concern is flabby skin. but my surgeon thinks liposuction is the best option so...it better be.  but i just can't get rid of my problem on my own. exercise, diet, nothing "natural" works. the only way for me to look decent is surgery. at least if nothing else, maybe it'll help me get back to the body i had before i had a baby. i'd even be happy with that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

VanDamMan said:


> If it is lipo, I'd be curious if you tried working out with a professional trainer first. If it was extra skin, I get why you'd want that done.


i work out every day. of course i dont have a professional trainer but i do have a friend who was a professional women's trainer, he's very muscular himself... he gave me all kinds of advice for my arms and thighs and yes i've built up a lot of muscle with the information he told me, but the flab is still there  nothing will get rid of that.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> yeah I'm hoping the liposuction does make me look good. since my main concern is flabby skin. but my surgeon thinks liposuction is the best option so...it better be.  but i just can't get rid of my problem on my own. exercise, diet, nothing "natural" works. the only way for me to look decent is surgery. at least if nothing else, maybe it'll help me get back to the body i had before i had a baby. i'd even be happy with that.


Just wanted to say good luck Shauna. My wife is having gastric bypass surgery, probably in the next 4 -6 months (there's a lengthy process she has to go through to qualify, mostly to appease the insurance company).

Afterwards she's going to need the same type of surgery to remove skin. She already knows she's going to want it. She's had a few of her friends get the same surgery with really great results, and if it's something you need to feel better about yourself, I don't see why anyone would think it's a bad idea.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thank you 
good luck to your wife with her surgery too!


----------



## TinShyler (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck with yours, I would like to get my boobs done. I don't care what guys like or dislike i'll be doing it for me and I think comic character breasts look good.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

LaRibbon said:


> My friend had this exact procedure done, (she was self-conscious of saddle bags and thought her legs were fat). And it turned out great. It looks natural, but thinner/firmer.
> 
> As for me, I definitely would considder getting something done at some point but not sure what. Apparantly your nose cartilage keeps growing and growing, untill you die basically. And so if my nose starts to resemble my dad's i'll probably get that fixed. Also, liposuction under my chin and around my stomach. But i'll try losing weight first. I wouldn't mind a face lift when I'm older to.


I don't like my nose either but I don't hate it enough to fix it, I guess. I just think it's crooked but nobody seems to notice but me. Oh well. I'd rather fix my body. :b If I ever get rich someday I might get my nose and lips done too. :b And that's good to know about your friend, being firmer after liposuction...firmness is definitely my main goal in this surgery.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

TinShyler said:


> Good luck with yours, I would like to get my boobs done. I don't care what guys like or dislike i'll be doing it for me and I think comic character breasts look good.


Thanks! If mine ever bust I'm thinking of going bigger. :b


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

this isnt related to plastic surgery but i want to get some moles removed from my face and my teeth whitened. They need some deep bleaching. Only problem is its so expensive...i need to start saving up. I hope your surgery delivers tremendously good results.


----------



## TinShyler (Feb 6, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Thanks! If mine ever bust I'm thinking of going bigger. :b


Yep, sounds like a plan!:b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

slkjao said:


> this isnt related to plastic surgery but i want to get some moles removed from my face and my teeth whitened. They need some deep bleaching. Only problem is its so expensive...i need to start saving up. I hope your surgery delivers tremendously good results.


Thanks!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

TinShyler said:


> Yep, sounds like a plan!:b


Haha


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been seriously thinking about having rhinoplasty. Has anyone else here had it? How did it go?


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

In the paper today they were talking about a "barbie" mother who has given her 16 year old daughter botox!


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

thewall, my mother had a nose job... as far as I know, it's a pretty simple, routine procedure and you can get great results.

Shauna, this is strange... I was planning on posting a plastic surgery thread this evening! Hahaha. I think it's great that we have the option to change something that really bothers us. I'm saving up for surgery myself. Good luck with your procedure!!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know why everyone is attacking winekitty, she only voiced her concern and wasn't really trying to tell Shauna not to do it...

Good luck Shauna, I hope the surgery does everything physically and psychologically that you want from it.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

in theory i'm for Plastic surgery as it something is bothering you and something can be done then in a controlled way then why not? it has to be done in a controlled way though, get multiple opinions from different surgeons, and confirm BDD isn't an issue, don't rush into anything and examine alternative like the injectable stuff. 

I seen a program on this subject on irish tv, called the cosmetic surgery show and this chick got her jugs done with an injectable macrolane, no surgery, short and sweet.

anyhow OP good luck with what you decide to do.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I plan to grow old as disgracefully as possible.


Haha I agree. :lol

I had a breast reduction when I was 19. (Don't gasp and ask why if you've never been 110lbs with DDs lol - it's murder on the back not to mention the plethora of pervs they brought around)

I've also had v-beam laser treatments on my face this past year (for mild redness) not surgery but still...it was cosmetic.

Oh and I'm getting that zoom laser teeth whitening done next week if that counts lol.

Long live the laser!!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I am not keen on plastic surgery, but there is at least one positive case I ca share. An acquaintance of mine, a very beautiful American-Arabic had a quite large nose. It bothered her tremendously (and) though she had many great qualities, her rather large nose did hinder her personality and confidence. Seeing her at a party a few months after the surgery, she was so happy and confident. I think it really worked for her- and though I initally thought it was vain, it did improver her quality of life.

However, I had an Aunt who struggled with weight for most her adult life. She had her stomach stapled and the procedure was apparently botched. Although she did lose a tremendous amount of weight, she had to deal with medical issues for the remainder of her days. I really think if she had decided to not do the procedure, she would still be here. This type of surgery is far more invasive than say liposuction, but there are definite risks. 

I am personally on the fence about plastic surgery and I don't completely understand the mindset of a person who feels they need it. The closest thing that I can come to is my shame of acne scars. Intellectually I know they are not that bad, but sometimes in the right light or when I am looking closely in the mirror I am just disgusted.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

why dont you jsut work out? plastic surgery seems like the easy way out


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Unlikely hero said:


> why dont you jsut work out? *plastic surgery seems like the easy way out*


It costs a lot of money, has risks, the procedures can be difficult to recover from. Even if plastic surgery was an easy way out, why would this be a bad thing?


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't have an issue with plastic surgery. It's a personal choice and as long as the person is otherwise healthy and aware of the risks then I don't see a problem. 

Some people who really just need therapy or psychiatric help may view plastic surgery as a solution to their problems just like some people resort to alcohol or drugs to 'cure' them, when really it's just a form of acting out and ultimately an addiction. But not everyone is an insecure, psychological and emotional mess. There are healthy people out there who would be good candidates for plastic surgery.


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Unlikely hero said:


> why dont you jsut work out? plastic surgery seems like the easy way out


There are some things that working out can't fix. And I agree with bowlingpins... If it can give you the results you want, there's nothing wrong with it. That's what it's there for.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I think people should just accept their bodies. In my opinion plastic surgery is for people who care too much about what people think.


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess it depends on the person, but I know that a lot (most probably the majority) of people who go for plastic surgery do so for themselves. The surgery that I want is for something that other people don't even notice... it just bothers me. Call me vain, but I don't think there's anything wrong with striving for improvement.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

Unlikely hero said:


> I think people should just accept their bodies. In my opinion plastic surgery is for people who care too much about what people think.


Personally, if I cared what people think I would never consider plastic surgery. Most people I know look down on it anyway. But I would do it for myself because it would make me feel better.

Plus there is a fine line between healthy and unhealthy obsessions with surgery.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Unlikely hero said:


> why dont you jsut work out? plastic surgery seems like the easy way out


I already SAID I work out hard, daily. It doesn't do sh!t. Plastic surgery was the only way. And it is NOT the easy way out...that was a stupid thing to say. I'm still going to have to exercise hard to KEEP my body looking good after I heal up.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

C 13 said:


> I guess it depends on the person, but I know that a lot (most probably the majority) of people who go for plastic surgery do so for themselves. The surgery that I want is for something that other people don't even notice... it just bothers me. Call me vain, but I don't think there's anything wrong with striving for improvement.


Yeah, Everyone has told me I didn't "need" liposuction...I know I didn't necessarily need it. I was only 125-130 lbs. It's not like I'm obese. There are plenty of people much bigger than me who may actually "need" the surgery... but, I will feel better about myself if I look better. I can't even wear shorts or a tank top without feeling like I look like crap. I just want to wear pants and long sleeves, and even then I felt like my arms were still looking fat through my shirt. I definitely done this for myself.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Tiffx said:


> Personally, if I cared what people think I would never consider plastic surgery. Most people I know look down on it anyway. But I would do it for myself because it would make me feel better.
> 
> Plus there is a fine line between healthy and unhealthy obsessions with surgery.


Yeah most people are really against it, unless it's absolutely necessary or something...but I don't care what they think because it's my body and my money...so I'll do what I want


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

C 13 said:


> thewall, my mother had a nose job... as far as I know, it's a pretty simple, routine procedure and you can get great results.
> 
> Shauna, this is strange... I was planning on posting a plastic surgery thread this evening! Hahaha. I think it's great that we have the option to change something that really bothers us. I'm saving up for surgery myself. Good luck with your procedure!!


Thanks! Good luck with your procedure too  Let me know how it goes when you decide to do it. You can also make payments if you want to have the surgery before you have all your money saved up.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

lonelyjew said:


> I don't know why everyone is attacking winekitty, she only voiced her concern and wasn't really trying to tell Shauna not to do it...
> 
> Good luck Shauna, I hope the surgery does everything physically and psychologically that you want from it.


thanks!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

NervousInDublin said:


> in theory i'm for Plastic surgery as it something is bothering you and something can be done then in a controlled way then why not? it has to be done in a controlled way though, get multiple opinions from different surgeons, and confirm BDD isn't an issue, don't rush into anything and examine alternative like the injectable stuff.
> 
> I seen a program on this subject on irish tv, called the cosmetic surgery show and this chick got her jugs done with an injectable macrolane, no surgery, short and sweet.
> 
> anyhow OP good luck with what you decide to do.


thanks


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did this happen yet? keep us posted please


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yep, read the post below this one


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

Unlikely hero said:


> why dont you jsut work out? plastic surgery seems like the easy way out


I believe some people want immediate results.


----------

